# ork vs Necrons



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

having some trouble with necrons... With all there ordance shots it seems like i just can't get close enough with enough boys... I start with about 80 boys and end up with 30 by the time i get in close combat. once i get in cc i'm always swarmed by his tomb spiders and scarab swarms... my nobs are always tied up by wraiths, and i cant scratch his 3 monoliths so i try to focus fire on troops to try to get a phase out. If anyone has any ideas i would love to hear it thank you


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

If he uses Tomb Spyders AND 3 Monoliths he's cheating, as they are both Heavy Support. Unless its Apocalypse, in which case use Stompas and Draed Mobs.


----------



## kain350 (Mar 12, 2009)

it's true you can't use monoliths and tomb spyders. but ignoring that have you tried using a dedicated transport or transports to just rush in their and then unload to cause havoc. with orcs cc most of the time is a sure thing against other armies. or if needed declare "waaaagh" that gives you fleet for one turn. just shoot then go assault when close enough. 

its a good ideas that you ignore the monoliths and go straight for his army because your going to waste units by basically just running them into a wall. so go for the warp out and cc his units and dont for get ur sweeping advances. remember when in close combat the monoliths cant touch you till your out. cc his units is the best way to go.

hope this helps good luck


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

If you have a problems with Necron ordance you could try mounting some boyz onto trukks or better put ur Warboss and retinue into a Battlewagon and get them assaulting the monolith. Alternatively, use a KFF over your boyz or get Grotz as a meat shield for some sweet 4+ cover saves and use a Heavily armed Battlewagon with a Killkannon to blow chunks out of his Necron warriors! Orks FTW!


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys! my mistake on the 3 monoliths, he only had 2, is that still legal? As far as i know its 3 heavy support choices so it would be alright? I do have a KFF though and it is well worth the points. I altered my list to have my battle tank have a deff roller, is it worth the points? It seems like it would help with my monolith problem. Thanks again for the posts.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, 2 Monoliths and 3 Tomb Spyders is perfectly legal.

As has been mentioned, transports are a great option. Nob Bikers also work very well against Necrons.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

I do run a squad of 9 nob bikes and they do help a lot. i'm still having trouble with the tomb spiders though. They don't really do any damage, but they just get in the way.
any ideas?


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shoot them. They have a high toughness, so dedicate some heavy infantry or anti-tank fire at them (S6 or better). Don't worry so much about AP, since their save sucks rocks.

Also, if he makes the mistake of making more than 1 scarab base, don't forget the majority toughness rule. 

Also, don't forget to equip your Nobz with power klaws. There is very little defense against power weapons in the Necron army.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

he usually have over 6 by the time i get to him... i really don't have much template stuff other than a flamer, and a boom gun. i guess i could shoot a couple times at the scarabs, but i would much rather shoot it at the troops. thanks for the post Dan


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

hockeydude16 said:


> he usually have over 6 by the time i get to him... i really don't have much template stuff other than a flamer, and a boom gun. i guess i could shoot a couple times at the scarabs, but i would much rather shoot it at the troops. thanks for the post Dan


By six do you mean two on each one? xD 

Also if he rolls a one he takes a wound. 

Also like said before get into CC, and aim your attacks at the squad. He counts T3, so if you can get 9-12 wounds in there then his tomb spider will need to take 3-4 saves, which it will probably die from. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

hockeydude16 said:


> he usually have over 6 by the time i get to him... i really don't have much template stuff other than a flamer, and a boom gun. i guess i could shoot a couple times at the scarabs, but i would much rather shoot it at the troops. thanks for the post Dan


Well remember wound distribution for multi-wound units and majority toughness and you should be alright :grin:

As to shooting troops, I fully agree. The Tomb Spyder is never a priority target, but one of opportunity.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

Wait a second... do the scarabs get D6 swarms a turn, or do they just roll a d6 for the risk of rolling one? If this is true then i have a bone to pick with my friend... made a noob mistake by not following up on the rule when he pumped out ridiculous amounts of swarms


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

he can only get one a turn. he rolls a d6 and if he gets a 1 he takes a wound. I could see how him getting d6 swarms a turn would make this a much tougher match


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sieg is correct. You only ever gain 1 base per turn. And in order to gain that base you must not be in base to base contact with enemy troops during the assault phase, and must roll a d6. On a result of 1, you take a wound.


----------



## kain350 (Mar 12, 2009)

not to mention if you cc with the warrior they get a counter-attack remember that and to avoid ressurection you have to kill the squad or move the survivers away from the ones dead.


----------

